# Speisefisch Barsch - aber ab welcher Größe lohnt es sich?



## RayZero (25. Juni 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

*!!!ich hoffe ich trete hier jetzt keine C&R Diskussion los!!!*

Leider blieb es mir bis heute vergönnt, einen großen Barsch (30cm plus) zu fangen. Da ich sehr gern Fisch esse und auch den ein oder anderen Raubfisch entnehme, würde ich natürlich auch mal gerne Barsch probieren (soll ja der leckerste Süßwasserfisch bei uns sein). 

Da ich die Kollegen von 15-25cm bis dato immer wieder schwimmen gelassen habe, weil ich mir denke - wenn ich jetzt so einen 15er-20er Barsch abschlage und ernsthaft vorhabe, diesen zu essen, muss ich ja min. 4-5 Stk. fangen um eine vernünftige Portion daraus zubereiten zu können - wollte ich mal fragen wie ihr das mit den Barschen macht. Ab welcher Größe nehmt ihr den Barsch als Speisefisch mit nach Hause?


----------



## Polarfuchs (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Speisefisch Barsch - aber ab welcher Größe lohnt es sich?*

Mitnehmen ab 25, drunter nur was keine Chance hat...
Wenn der nächste Grüße zubereitet wird kommen die kleinen einfach mit in die Pfanne. Für die kleinen Häppchen findet sich dann immer ein Abnehmer...


----------



## MikeHawk (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Speisefisch Barsch - aber ab welcher Größe lohnt es sich?*

Da ich Barsche nur noch filetiere entnehmen ich auch erst ab 30.

über 40 kommen sie auch wieder zurück.


----------



## xbsxrvxr (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Speisefisch Barsch - aber ab welcher Größe lohnt es sich?*

jo, so knapp 30-40cm


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Speisefisch Barsch - aber ab welcher Größe lohnt es sich?*

Die Berufsfischer am Bodensee filieren schon ab ca. 15 cm (Kretzerfilet bringt halt Kohle)..


----------



## Kotzi (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Speisefisch Barsch - aber ab welcher Größe lohnt es sich?*

Was jedoch an der starken Verbuttung der Bestände liegt.
Ich entnehme auch von ca 30 bis in die 40er rein,
darunter lohnt sich das nicht wirklich.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Speisefisch Barsch - aber ab welcher Größe lohnt es sich?*

nix Verbuttung, zu wenig Nahrung für schnelles Wachstum..
Die bleiben ja nicht nur kleiner, es werden zudem immer weniger gefangen...


----------



## Jose (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Speisefisch Barsch - aber ab welcher Größe lohnt es sich?*

nach dem fang direkt schuppen, dann werden die mit haut in butter gebraten. lecker. man brauch aber viele von den kleinen.

ich nehm sie nicht mehr mit, ab 25 cm gehts wieder los.


----------



## Kotzi (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Speisefisch Barsch - aber ab welcher Größe lohnt es sich?*

Weniger Nahrung plus abnormer Selektionsdruck durch die
Netzfischerei. Es werden weniger, aber das die Barschpopulation 
des Bodensees durch die Fischerei drastisch auf kleine
Größe selektiert ist, ist keine Vermutung sondern
schon ausreichend erforscht.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Speisefisch Barsch - aber ab welcher Größe lohnt es sich?*

"Alles" was etwa 25cm hat nehme ich mit zum Essen, wenn das Mindestmaß stimmt natürlich. Dabei ist die Art eigentlich egal...nur weils ein Barsch ist sage ich nicht erst ab 30, wenn ich auch 25er Rotaugen mitnehme...


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Speisefisch Barsch - aber ab welcher Größe lohnt es sich?*



Kotzi schrieb:


> Weniger Nahrung plus abnormer Selektionsdruck durch die
> Netzfischerei. Es werden weniger, aber das die Barschpopulation
> des Bodensees durch die Fischerei drastisch auf kleine
> Größe selektiert ist, ist keine Vermutung sondern
> schon ausreichend erforscht.


Eben, mein ich doch auch, daher isses ja auch keine Verbuttung, die sich anders definiert:
Anstieg der Individuenzahl einer Fischpopulation bei daraus resultierender, auffallender Klein- oder Zwergwüchsigkeit.

Fakt ist aber (Frage hier):
Man kann auch problemlos kleine Barsche ab 15 cm filetieren.


----------



## W-Lahn (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Speisefisch Barsch - aber ab welcher Größe lohnt es sich?*



D1985 schrieb:


> "Alles" was etwa 25cm hat nehme ich mit zum Essen, wenn das Mindestmaß stimmt natürlich. Dabei ist die Art eigentlich egal...nur weils ein Barsch ist sage ich nicht erst ab 30, wenn ich auch 25er Rotaugen mitnehme...



Barsche kann man kulinarisch nun wirklich nicht mit Rotaugen vergleichen - Der Barsch hat die wenigsten Gräten von unseren heimischen Süßwasserfischen...


----------



## ronram (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Speisefisch Barsch - aber ab welcher Größe lohnt es sich?*

Ab 30cm nehme ich Barsche mit.
Filetieren und braten...absolut köstlich.  

Glücklicherweise fange ich im Rhein recht ordentliche Barsche, sodass öfters mal welche > 30cm dabei sind. 

Das ist aber keine absolute, sondern eine relative persönliche Grenze.


----------



## RayZero (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Speisefisch Barsch - aber ab welcher Größe lohnt es sich?*

Danke für die ordentliche Resonanz.

Angenommen man entnimmt 5-10 von ca. 15cm Barschen.
Die zu filetieren stelle ich mir ziemlich "fitzelig" vor.

Reicht es, die Fische zu schuppen, auszunehmen, Kopf und Flossen zu entfernen und diese dann z.B. in Mehl+Ei gewendet am Stück zu braten? Oder stören da die Gräten?


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Speisefisch Barsch - aber ab welcher Größe lohnt es sich?*

Beim Barsch haste (Süßwasser) wirklich die wenigsten Gräten..


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Speisefisch Barsch - aber ab welcher Größe lohnt es sich?*



RayZero schrieb:


> Danke für die ordentliche Resonanz.
> 
> Angenommen man entnimmt 5-10 von ca. 15cm Barschen.
> Die zu filetieren stelle ich mir ziemlich "fitzelig" vor.



Das geht schon recht fix, wenn Du auf das Schuppen und Ausnehmen verzichtest. Allerdings ist da echt nicht viel dran. Die Minifilets musste dann trotzdem in Bierteig oder so tunken, damit Du Masse gewinnst. Daher bei mir auch: ab 25 bei erwartbar mehreren Fängen, sonst ab 30.



RayZero schrieb:


> Reicht es, die Fische zu schuppen, auszunehmen, Kopf und Flossen zu entfernen und diese dann z.B. in Mehl+Ei gewendet am Stück zu braten? Oder stören da die Gräten?



Gehen tut das, die Bauchgräten / die Wirbelsäule musste trotzdem rauspopeln.


----------



## W-Lahn (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Speisefisch Barsch - aber ab welcher Größe lohnt es sich?*



RayZero schrieb:


> Danke für die ordentliche Resonanz.
> 
> Angenommen man entnimmt 5-10 von ca. 15cm Barschen.
> Die zu filetieren stelle ich mir ziemlich "fitzelig" vor.
> ...



Mit diesem Trick ist der Barsch in unter einer Minute Küchenfertig:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Of0QP4o4ibU


----------



## xbsxrvxr (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Speisefisch Barsch - aber ab welcher Größe lohnt es sich?*

pelle abziehen, flossen abziehen und dann über den bauchgräten abschneiden(ist quasi filet an mittelgräte)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6E9lrHq1ttA

ich würde den letzten schritt aber gleich nach dem "hauteinschneiden" machen...dann piekt es nicht so falls man doch mal abrutscht


----------



## xbsxrvxr (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Speisefisch Barsch - aber ab welcher Größe lohnt es sich?*

da war schon einer schneller|rolleyes


----------



## Purist (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Speisefisch Barsch - aber ab welcher Größe lohnt es sich?*



RayZero schrieb:


> Angenommen man entnimmt 5-10 von ca. 15cm Barschen.
> Die zu filetieren stelle ich mir ziemlich "fitzelig" vor.



Ist es aber nicht, ein nicht zu langes Filetiermesser und eine Gabel brauchst du dafür allerdings schon. Schuppen kann man sich sparen, außer du willst die Haut mitessen. 

Wenn du einmal sehen willst, wie das bei so kleinen Barschen aussieht:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mg5YS2M2qm4


----------



## xbsxrvxr (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Speisefisch Barsch - aber ab welcher Größe lohnt es sich?*

filetieren mit op-besteck

oh je


----------



## Double2004 (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Speisefisch Barsch - aber ab welcher Größe lohnt es sich?*

Barsche ab 25cm lassen sich mit ein wenig Übung prima filetieren. Wenn man davon einige fängt, ist die Portion schon bald komplett.


----------



## DUSpinner (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Speisefisch Barsch - aber ab welcher Größe lohnt es sich?*

Ich habe in meinem bisherigen Anglerleben nur Barsche Ü 40 mitgenommen. Waren leider nur 5 in 40 Angeljahren.


----------



## Rannebert (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Speisefisch Barsch - aber ab welcher Größe lohnt es sich?*

Und wenn Du einen Tischräucherofen hast, dann versuch das mal damit.
Ausnehmen, inklusive Kiemen, dann rund 12 Stunden in Salzlake, und ab in den Räucherofen. Dadurch, dass man da wirklich am wenigsten Verschnitt hat, und quasi alles an Fleisch vom Fisch wegessen kann, lohnen sich dann auch schon Barsch ab 20cm sehr gut dafür.

Und lecker frisch und heiss aus dem Ofen ists erst recht. Bei der kurzen Garzeit hat der Barsch nämlich keine Zeit trocken zu werden.


----------



## Daniel SN (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Speisefisch Barsch - aber ab welcher Größe lohnt es sich?*

Ich nehme Barsche ab Ca 35 cm mit, liegt aber daran das ich meine Barsche bisher nur geräuchert habe. Dieses Jahr möchte ich auch mal kleinere entnehmen aber dann muss es auch schon Masse sein.


----------



## franconia (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Speisefisch Barsch - aber ab welcher Größe lohnt es sich?*

Mein persönliches Entnahmefenster liegt zwischen 30cm und etwa 35cm. Alles was in Richtung 38cm oder darüber geht, ist mir irgendwie zu schade zum Verspeisen #d.

Ich bin aber auch in der glücklichen Lage ein Gewässer mit offensichtlich hervorragendem Barschbestand (qualitativ sowie quantitativ) zu befischen. Fange selten Barsche <30cm.


----------



## Purist (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Speisefisch Barsch - aber ab welcher Größe lohnt es sich?*

Ich finde es bemerkenswert, dass ihr mit euren Statements das unterstreicht, was hierzulande leider viele tun. Viele Kleinbarsche.. und es werden die seltenen Großen entnommen. 
Wenn der Barschbestand fast oder gar komplett verbuttet ist, sollte man die wenigen großen Exemplare tunlichst verschonen (Höchstmaß). Es gibt Barsche von <20cm, die schon zig Jahre auf dem Buckel haben, die einfach nicht mehr wachsen. Wenn die in Massen vorkommen, gehören die auf die Pfanne. Macht etwas mehr Arbeit, okay, ist aber eigentlich kein Problem, wenn man sie filetiert und sich dafür etwas Zeit nimmt.


----------



## Ruti Island (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Speisefisch Barsch - aber ab welcher Größe lohnt es sich?*

Ich nehme ab 30cm jeden Barsch mit. Auch wenn ich mal einen Ü50 fangen würden käme der in die Pfanne oder den Ofen, da der Barsch mit Forelle und Aal mein liebster Süßwasser-Speisefisch ist.


----------



## feederbrassen (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Speisefisch Barsch - aber ab welcher Größe lohnt es sich?*

Ab ca 15 cm werden da Filets von gemacht,lecker :q


----------



## siloaffe (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Speisefisch Barsch - aber ab welcher Größe lohnt es sich?*

Bin nicht wirklich der fan von bratbarsch. 
Bei mir kommen nur Rheinbarsche mit wo ich die Überlebenschancen gegen unter 20% schätze oder es steht ein "guter" Freund neben mir und der hat spaß an barsch dann krischt auch der 55er Barsch der ganz knapp hängt ne Keule.....


----------



## Jose (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Speisefisch Barsch - aber ab welcher Größe lohnt es sich?*



RayZero schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> *!!!ich hoffe ich trete hier jetzt keine C&R Diskussion los!!!*
> 
> ...




also: barsch ist immer speisefisch.

das gemurksel mit C&R, das hier ja getarnt vermieden wird (...nur ab 25 cm...) ist eben doch im hintergrund.

wer fisch gerne isst, der sollte das augenmerk auf barsch richten, weil schmackhaft, grätenarm und eigentlich häufig.
ich hab bislang jedes bärschlein mitgenommen, oops, sorry: entnommen, weil eben lecker!
habs ja schon geschrieben: vor ort schuppen (ja, hab 'nen schuppeisen dabei) und einfrieren, bis sich ne mahlzeit angesammelt hat. ich halts so wie mit grundeln oder wie in der guten alten zeit, als die senke noch nicht kriminalisiert war: viele kleine fische, gestäupt und frittiert sind lecker, so lecker, dass manche meiner nichts-raffenden angelkollegen "zum spanier" gehen und für teuer geld sich pescado frito einverleiben.
[nachtrag: so zubereitet unterscheiden sich süß- und salzwasserfische nicht im geringsten. und gräten? welche? etwa die weichfrittierten?

diese zubereitung passt für alle kleinfische, immer und überall.

also mitnehmen was barsch ist und genießen, oops - dat war ja jetzt catch&genieß...


ps: weshalb ich, ICH!, jetzt nur noch ab 25cm 'entnehme', das liegt einzig und allein daran, dass mir frittiertes z.Zt. gar nicht bekommt. auch schade.


----------



## siloaffe (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Speisefisch Barsch - aber ab welcher Größe lohnt es sich?*

Du bekämst den 55er:vik:


----------



## Sea-Trout (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Speisefisch Barsch - aber ab welcher Größe lohnt es sich?*

Moin,

so 35-37cm ist mein Küchenmaß.Ist aber auch Gewässerabhängig.In manchen Gewässern sind solche Barsche schon fast kapital.


----------



## Stulle (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Speisefisch Barsch - aber ab welcher Größe lohnt es sich?*



Sea-Trout schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> so 35-37cm ist mein Küchenmaß.Ist aber auch Gewässerabhängig.In manchen Gewässern sind solche Barsche schon fast kapital.


Fast ? Die Größe sehe ich nur selten


----------



## AndiHam (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Speisefisch Barsch - aber ab welcher Größe lohnt es sich?*

früher habe ich viele Barsche gefangen (früher war wirklich früher  ), aber heutzutage gar nicht mehr.
 Vielleicht sollte man diesem Fisch auch mal eine Schonzeit + Mindestmaß gönnen.


----------



## NorbertHeidenau (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Speisefisch Barsch - aber ab welcher Größe lohnt es sich?*

Problem ist so oder so das zumindest bei Grund und Pose der Wurm meist bis sonstwohin geschluckt wird


----------



## vermesser (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Speisefisch Barsch - aber ab welcher Größe lohnt es sich?*

Nach Bedarf! Wennn ich Barschfilet will, hau ich ab ca. 15cm mit Speck auf den Gräten um, nach oben offen.

Wenn ich nix brauch, geht alles schwimmen.

Da ich das "Luxusproblem" habe, eigentlich immer genug zu fangen, entnehm ich im Süßwasser nur Hechte und Barsche mit wenig bis keinen Überlebenschancen, im Meer nach Bedarf...und die wenigen Zander die ich fange nach Maß.

Immmer noch genug Fisch für meine Eltern und mich  .

Barsch is lecker, aber jeden Tag kann ich den auch nicht sehen  .


----------



## klatsche84 (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Speisefisch Barsch - aber ab welcher Größe lohnt es sich?*

hatte bis jetzt einen 30er und einen 36er mitgenommen. sehr leckerer fisch. gehäutet und dann in der pfanne langsam ausgebacken.


----------



## sevone (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Speisefisch Barsch - aber ab welcher Größe lohnt es sich?*

Ich nehme sie zwischen ca. 28cm bis 40cm mit.


----------



## nikobellic1887 (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Speisefisch Barsch - aber ab welcher Größe lohnt es sich?*

ab 20-35 kommt jeder Barsch mit, solang ich Lust auf Barsch habe, was nich so oft ist  sonst kommt alles zurück.


----------



## Erdmännchen (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Speisefisch Barsch - aber ab welcher Größe lohnt es sich?*

Bei mir ist es ein wenig abhängig davon, wie es läuft. 
In der Regel ist es bei mir so, dass der erste Fisch über 20cm haben muss, damit ich anfange Fische mitzunehmen. Wenn ich dann wie neulich einen Schwarm von gut 25 cm großen Gesellen erwischt habe, dann gehen Fische von knapp unter 20 auch anschließend weiter zurück, wenn ich dieses Glück nicht habe, dann wird nach dem ersten 20+ auch ein Barsch von 16-17 cm mitgenommen. Kleiner ungern, da die dann zu wenig auf den Rippen haben und die dann schon in der Pfanne längst gut sind, während die größeren innen noch roh sind 
Gerade eben meine letzten Barsche gegessen, die waren zwischen 16 und 27.


----------



## til (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: Speisefisch Barsch - aber ab welcher Größe lohnt es sich?*

Bei mir ist es so, dass ich Barsche immer filetiere und während ich die kleinen sehr lecker finde, ist mir der Aufwand zu gross, wenn sie kleiner als c. 23cm sind. Und zu groß mag ich sie auch nicht wirklich, also was über c.32 ist geht auch zurück.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: Speisefisch Barsch - aber ab welcher Größe lohnt es sich?*

Ab 20cm landet in der Pfanne, ab 40cm flutscht durch meine Hände(sind kleine Hände und ungeschickt).


----------

